# Suggest me a TV within 40k to 60k range...



## axelzdly1 (Aug 24, 2012)

I need some suggestions about buying a new TV for my home..my parents asked me to buy one but im confused what to take..
Went to some showrooms to get an idea about them..
LG 42HD for 60k , Sony KDL 440EX650 for 65k were my options then..
LG's FPR 3D technology was impressive but i'd get a 32" for my budget..

i have a lot of questions regarding fullhd,hdmi cable,DTH...so plz help me...


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 24, 2012)

Fell free to ask any question.
Now you want us to suggest you 32" or 40" or above TV?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 24, 2012)

40 inch is better... 
32 inch looks the same as our 21'' old flat TV,but wide..so its a no..


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

Buy Samsung 40 Inch SLIM LED TV 40ES5600, 40 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com
And get Airtel HD DTH it is the best in the market with maximum HD channels.

And if you want a 3DTV with dealer's warranty get SAMSUNG 40 EH6030 LED 3D


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

+1 to Samsung ES5600, its really a very good LED TV, one of the best out there.


----------



## rider (Aug 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> +1 to Samsung ES5600, its really a very good LED TV, one of the best out there.



And yea! I don't think this would be available less than 60k with samsung india warranty anywhere.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

If OP can find 40D5500 is local market then it would be great, it would cost him around 55k only and that is a great price of that piece.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 25, 2012)

this is what i see normally in widescreen tvs..should i connect my dth via HDMI cable to get the original widescreen format..?
i think most of my regional channels are transmitted 4:3..so what should i do to avoid stretching..?


samsung 40es5600 would cost me >60k i thnk so...nd it is very hard to find one in local market for about 55k..

nd what about sony..? i had a crush on that brand since i was 12.. 
 

** i need a tv mostly for watching mves through a pendrive..the ones i've dwnlded..most of them in mkv..i've heard sony doesnt play thm..
     so if i prefer sony, i need to buy a hd media playr or a dvd player..right..?


----------



## rider (Aug 25, 2012)

axelzdly1 said:


> View attachment 6592
> 
> this is what i see normally in widescreen tvs..should i connect my dth via HDMI cable to get the original widescreen format..?
> i think most of my regional channels are transmitted 4:3..so what should i do to avoid stretching..?
> ...



Best you can buy that sasmung model mentioned above by infibeam, it supports almost allvideo formats inclued .flv, .mkv
And airtel digitalHD DTH comes with gold plated HDMI cable and hard disk attachment for recording.
And if you watch movies of 4:3 you can unstrech by going to setting and watch it in 16:9. Forget sony it has worse and expensive after sale, samsung is the new leader with best LED TVs in the market.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 25, 2012)

^
Quick facts 

1. Samsung is less reliable than Sony and usually Samsung TVs get problems after the warranty period and their after sales is horrible. If you need proof I can give you, as I always do 

2. Sony offers extended warranty option for Bravia TVs whereas there is no such option in Samsung. LG offers AMC on TVs but its much more expensive than Sony extended warranty.

3. Samsung is not the leader in LED Tvs in India, Sony sells more LCD/LED-LCD Tvs in Indian than Samsung plasma + LCD/LED-LCD combined. 

@OP

Take a look at Sony Bravia EX650, it has better PQ than the Samsung model. You can also extend warranty to 3 years by paying Rs.3000  for 40" model and Rs.2000 for 32" model. As for mkv playback no need to buy HD media player just follow this guide HERE
Also since you mentioned you watch a lot of SD content, the Sony will be better for you as the X-Reality engine upscales normal SD content much better than any other brand in LED market. Only Plasma TVs have better SD quality than Sony X-Reality Engine TVs which is down to the fact that the Plasma technology itself is more "friendly" with SD content than LCD is.

So do have a look at Plasma options as well. *Take a look at Panasonic XT50 50 inches plasma @ 60999 and Panasonic UT50 42 inches @63k. Both are Full HD and will be much better for your purpose and deliver a picture closer to your CRT. The UT50 is a 3D model and you get 2 glasses free.*

P.S. If you like cartoonish colors and not natural then definitely buy Samsung  Oh and yes I'm not exactly kiddin. Go to a croma or Reliance digital store and compare Samsung ES5600/EH5000 with Sony Bravia EX650/NX650 ( NX650 has monolithic design)

*Overall I will recommend you get the Panasonic UT50 42 inch 3D plasma. It will easily embarrass ANY LED-LCD TV in this range and beyond as well. Not even Sony  EX650 comes close. And if a person like me who is a crazy Sony fanboy is recommending you to buy this Panasonic Plasma and not a Sony bravia, you can understand quite well that the Panny plasma is simply brilliant.*


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Overall I will recommend you get the Panasonic UT50 42 inch 3D plasma. It will easily embarrass ANY LED-LCD TV in this range and beyond as well. Not even Sony  EX650 comes close. And if a person like me who is a crazy Sony fanboy is recommending you to buy this Panasonic Plasma and not a Sony bravia, you can understand quite well that the Panny plasma is simply brilliant.*



+1 for Panasonic UT50.. i will definetly consider it as an option..



rider said:


> Best you can buy that sasmung model mentioned above by infibeam, it supports almost allvideo formats inclued .flv, .mkv
> And airtel digitalHD DTH comes with gold plated HDMI cable and hard disk attachment for recording.
> And if you watch movies of 4:3 you can unstrech by going to setting and watch it in 16:9. Forget sony it has worse and expensive after sale, samsung is the new leader with best LED TVs in the market.



my parents are not willing to risk such huge money online..i think u can understand..

and to see the original picture of my DISHTV channels, i have to go unstreching and the image looks like this ? pillarboxing..? 

 

and the HDMI cable works only for the HD channels..?
am i correct?

**i think im being tooo annoying wid my queries..** 


so here are my options..

*Feature Rich
*www.infibeam.com/TVs/i-Samsung-40Inch-LED-TV-40ES5600/P-E-HE-Samsung-40ES5600.html?id=Black-40

*Brand Image &  MotionFlow , Bravia display engine
*store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666415264#reviews

*First impression
*www.lg.com/in/tvs/lg-42LS4600-led-lcd-tv

*3D and basic-everything
*shop.panasonic.com/shop/model/TC-P42UT50?t=specs

what now bros..? how should i advance,..? HELP MEEE!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 25, 2012)

^
Avoid LG n Samsung. They have uniformity issues and also SD pq isn't good. Again I repeat, for SD you better pick UT50. It has PQ you will not find in TVs costing even 1 lac +.

Tell me something, where will the TV be placed ? Does that exact location get any direct sunlight? Or is it dark mostly ?

HDMI isn't necessarily only for HD channels, even the SD channels will be fed to the TV via the HDMI. 

Also I don't understand why you want to watch in 4:3 ratio. Any modern flatscreen will automatically upscale the content (SD) to 1080p and wide resolution. You cannot force it to 4:3 from the TV. If the STB supports it, then maybe.

If you can stretch your budget upto 75k then you can get 51 inch Samsung E550 3D Full HD Plasma as well. It's also equally good as the Panasonic UT50 and SD quality will be awesome in both.

So what you should do is, go to showrooms and demo all the TVs you have shortlisted and decide yourself which seems best to you. My recommendation is still Panasonic UT50. It also comes standard with 3 years warranty.

But if you're gonna place the TV where a lot of sunlight gets through then pick the Bravia EX650 as Plasmas are not very bright and hence for viewing in a super bright environment plasma is not recommended. A plasma is typically about 150 nits bright whereas LCDs can be as bright as 350 nits.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Avoid LG n Samsung. They have uniformity issues and also SD pq isn't good. Again I repeat, for SD you better pick UT50. It has PQ you will not find in TVs costing even 1 lac +.
> 
> Tell me something, where will the TV be placed ? Does that exact location get any direct sunlight? Or is it dark mostly ?
> ...



mostly dark...nd i've stretchd my budget once to 60..
ive found issues with non DTH - cable tv (as they say) customers..all image is stretched..people in the tv appear fat and short..

so it doesnt look natural and neat..

**so panny it is then.. bang for buck


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

axelzdly1 said:


> +1 for Panasonic UT50.. i will definetly consider it as an option..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, with HDMI all channel works fine included non HD aka SD (simple definition) channels, normal DTH is backward compatible with full HD 16:9 TVs, their nothing new to worry about and everyone is using. Buy the samsung ES5600 model as I mentioned above, I'm sure you will not regret it, samsung is the world leader of LED Tvs, it plays almost all formats of video and everything works like charm. Don't spend money on old tech like plasma TVs, it has worse contrast than LEDs and will make electricity bill longer. In samsung terminology IPS panel is Wide Colour Enhancer Plus and motionflow is called clear motion rate (CMR) which is same in both that is 100Hz.

@randomuser111

Oh! common just because to full fill you fanboynism you can lie about other products, no samsung LED have cartoon like colours, it has much sharper, thinner and natural colour, samsung is one step ahead of sony bravia. Last year I surveyed the quality of every brand and sony appears with unnatural whitish tone and some with weird annoying bezels of grey colour and super glossy monolithic fat TVs. Sony has still old reliability in India that's why people still spending on it but not the whole world. It's best the user should look and find out which one has better picture quality. And I'm telling about poor after sales of sony bravia after using two TVs, they charge like hell if TV is not under warranty.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

@rider

I could say the same for you 
And why don't you give me proof to backup your claim that Samsung has more natural colors than Sony. Otherwise your "opinion" is as good as mine buddy. And yea now if I give you links to a dozen reviews declaring the EX520 2011 model to have better color, black levels, uniformity,motion and contrast than the equivalent Samsung model you're gonna start saying all those review sites are biased 

P.S. Thank god this is not a TV forum, otherwise people would have really laughed at your statement there about Samsung having more natural colors than Bravia LoL. If you wanna have a go I could give you a link, post this comment there and see the replies


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 26, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @rider
> 
> I could say the same for you
> And why don't you give me proof to backup your claim that Samsung has more natural colors than Sony. Otherwise your "opinion" is as good as mine buddy. And yea now if I give you links to a dozen reviews declaring the EX520 2011 model to have better color, black levels, uniformity,motion and contrast than the equivalent Samsung model you're gonna start saying all those review sites are biased
> ...



@rider
@randomuser111
guys..this thread is getting bigger and bigger wid all these arguments..plz stop them..!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL ok!

So when are you going to demo TVs?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 26, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> LOL ok!
> 
> So when are you going to demo TVs?


 
today i think..!!

what things should i focus on while seeing them ..?

i saw that plasma tvs have less motion blur but heavy power consumption..correct?


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

axelzdly1 said:


> today i think..!!
> 
> what things should i focus on while seeing them ..?
> 
> i saw that plasma tvs have less motion blur but heavy power consumption..correct?



yes as I said above plasma take lots of power, thicker and worse contrast better to avoid man. Get only a LED TV, go and visit to showroom and see features and quality of samsung and sony models and purchase whatever you like. I would like to one say thing that features of more important than panel quality, in the end of the day you will keep that TV not other you checked in showroom and in the distance of 5-6 feet everything looks almost same.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

Let me give you a figure. Average electricity consumption of a Sony LED-LCD is around 900Rs, for the Panasonic UT50 its 2502. It's a lot but not really monstrous. It will still consume much less electricity than your refrigerator or Microwave oven. 

Anyway when you demo, watch SD content as well as HD content and look for color accuracy, how accurate the skin tones are and sharpness. Black level is also crucial. Check how deep the blacks are. Check out motion smoothness and judder.

And I disagree with rider, features are useless first priority should always be image quality. If  you are a reader of CHIP magazine there is an article on not falling for "SMART" features gimmick. You might wanna read that. Those features you may use for the first day or two, but for the rest of the TV's lifetime you're only gonna use it to watch stuff and not make skype video call or browse the Internet or any such silly stuff. And those online smart features are quite useless anyway since they require 4 mbps + connection speed for optimum experience


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 26, 2012)

true..!!
SMART fancy is a no then..


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

dunno about chip magazine but for me feature of samsung like .mkv support via USB is really important not starting days, which lacks in sony bravia. FOr this user have to spend 4-5k for external USB player device. Both LEDs will look same after the purchase, +- 10% doesn't matter practically, the main thing is size, features and after sales the difference in panel can only be differentiated in showrooms.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

^
Do you realize Samsung TV after sales is quite poor ?  Also they only come with 1 year warranty and no option of extending warranty. Whereas Sony you can get 3 years warranty for just 3000Rs. So tell me which is better now in terms of after sales "expenses" ?

Paying 10000+ for any defect in the Samsung model after 1 year or paying Rs.3000 and have peace of mind for 3 years with Sony ?

And as for mkv support I already posted there is no need to buy HD media player but a simple trick will allow mkv playback on Sony Tvs.

Also if PQ difference cannot be seen why is OP even buying Sony/Samsung. Let him buy VU or Croma or Haier or Videocon/Onida much larger size for cheaper.


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

lol, just because it comes with one year warranty you can't claim the poor after sales, example apple macbook comes with 1 year warranty, quality products doesn't need big warranties to struggle in competition, they sale in market with normal warranty not include much offers to make customer happy. I don't know any samsung LED which get some issue after warranty, though its an electronic product anything can happen, but generally if any defected piece come in the box it gets is changed easily. I'm ending discussion let the user chose his LED TV.


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 26, 2012)

@ axelzdly1

Unfortunately there are very less reviews of the EX650 but I found one anyway and let's compare the 40EX650 which costs 65k with Samsung 55ES8000 which costs 2.4 lac Rs.

Contrast

EX650 - *2180:1*
ES8000 - 1960:1

Black Level
EX650 - *0.10 cd/m2*
ES8000 - 0.11 cd/m2

Gamma
EX650 - 3.9/5
ES8000 - *4.6/5*

DeltaE
EX650 - 3.3
ES8000 - *3.1*

Viewing Angles
EX650 - *1.6/5*
ES8000 - 1.2/5

Average Discrepancy across Panel
EX650 - *10%*
ES8000 - *10%*

Clouding
EX650 - *5/5*
ES8000 - 3/5

Overall 2D PQ
EX650 - *3/5*
ES8000- *3/5*


Source : DigitalVersus

The figures in bold are better. 

As you can see if we compare a mid range Sony LED to the most expensive high end Samsung TV for 2012, the Sony mid range model has better contrast ratio and better black levels as well as better screen uniformity. Overall score for 2D PQ is also same on both 3 out of 5 points. 

So when the Samsung flagship itself cannot convincingly beat the EX650 then you can get a good idea how good the Samsung mid range model must be 

*NOTE: Samsung has finally launched extended warranty option in India for TVs but the prices are quite steep. For 2 years warranty you need to pay Rs.11640 and Rs.16860 for 3 years EXCLUDING VAT & Service Tax. *


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 26, 2012)

so..panasonic 42" UT50D has been booked....
thank you guys..!!

thread closed..


----------



## Minion (Aug 30, 2012)

axelzdly1 said:


> +1 for Panasonic UT50.. i will definetly consider it as an option..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have not change aspect ratio change it to 16:9 and pic to fit screen or stretch.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Quick facts
> 
> 1. Samsung is less reliable than Sony and usually Samsung TVs get problems after the warranty period and their after sales is horrible. If you need proof I can give you, as I always do
> ...



Sony can't decode DTS or can play MKV files



randomuser111 said:


> @rider
> 
> I could say the same for you
> And why don't you give me proof to backup your claim that Samsung has more natural colors than Sony. Otherwise your "opinion" is as good as mine buddy. And yea now if I give you links to a dozen reviews declaring the EX520 2011 model to have better color, black levels, uniformity,motion and contrast than the equivalent Samsung model you're gonna start saying all those review sites are biased
> ...



Cool down guys it is not like sony is good samsung is bad they both have very good models and very bad one too so instead of being brand centric we should suggest OP the best model for him.


----------

